# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  W-I-S-M-A-K-O-I ,  cisarua-bogor

## stanleyjr.private

W-I-S-M-A-K-O-I............

adalah salah satu Indonesia Home Breeder, berdiri tahun 2012,  diatas lahan +/- 9000 meter persegi.  Lokasi farm sekitar 500 meter, sebelum pintu masuk Taman Safari Indonesia, Cisarua-Bogor.
.

.
Didukung dengan Kualitas Indukan ( high quality imported koi parents from many japan's top koi ) ;  serta didukung  dengan Fasilitas Kolam, Tempat dan lLingkungan yang ada ;  Wisma Koi berupaya mengembangkan & menghadirkan anakan koi berkualitas, guna memenuhi permintaan sesuai keinginan hobbiest koi nusantara.
.

.
.

.
.
" Wisma Koi - dedicated to serving all of your koi needs ".
.
Alamat :
------------------------------------
Jln. Taman Safari 
(Gerbang Belakang-Hotel Pesona Alam ).
Kp. Darussalam RT 03/06,  Cisarua.
Bogor , West Java,  Indonesia.
.
Contact Person :  
Team Support - Stanley
------------------------------------
Ph. 0858-63-599-557 ( WA )
Ph. 0821-1164-8559
Bb. 76B929A5
.
website :
WWW.WISMAKOI.COM
.
.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Up up up......

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> website :
> ---------------------------
> >>>  www.wismakoi.com
> 
> 
> Stanley - -
> Team support Wisma Koi 
> ------------------------------------
> Info detail, plz contact dbawah ini :
> ...


Up up.....

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Up up up.........

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Segera hadir :
KEEPING CONTEST` APRIL 2016

--------------------------------
Event KC akhir april  :
--------------------------------
Variates Kujaku & Taisho Sanshoku
Breeder Wisma Koi Farm, cisarua

■■■   @ www.koi-s.org
■■■   @ facebook

.




.



.

stanley & ......
WISMA KOI FARM  -cisarua-

feel free to contact us !!!
------------------------------
---------------------------------------
📱 BBM Pin  76b929a5
📞 0858-63-599-557 (WA )
📞 0821-1164-8559
---------------------------------------

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

